
When Apple soured on Irish tax laws, it turned to a tiny English Channel island - bhc
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/when-apple-soured-on-irish-tax-laws-it-turned-to-a-tiny-english-channel-island/
======
leotravis10
Dupe. Original discussion: How Apple sidestepped a 2013 crackdown on its Irish
tax practices -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637330)

